# Pine Lake



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

What can anyone tell me about Pine Lake?
Is it a private lake?
Their have a Police and Fire tournament there this spring and I'm interested if I can use my boat. I have a 20' Crestline Sabre with a 100hp outboard.
Thanks Guys


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Used to be a pay lake back in the day, owned by the Ohio Water Service I do believe. Was one heck of a crappie lake, dont know much about it now.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

It's a private lake I believe once a year they open it up to a certain number of people to fish but for a price


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Used to be a pay lake back in the day, owned by the Ohio Water Service I do believe. Was one heck of a crappie lake, dont know much about it now.


Aqua Ohio owns all those pay lakes now but they open up every once and a while. Havent heard anything about any tourneys. But a 20 footer with 100hp is serious overkill for that small of a lake.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Where is pine lake? All I see in Google search results is a family campground in Orwell in Ashtabula county.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

If you're talking about the pine lake by Punderson you might want to reconsider your boat! Its difficult just getting a kayak to that little swamp of water.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

If it's the Pine Lake that is owned by Aqua Ohio it is located in southern Mahoning County between Columbiana and New Springfield. It is a private lake. Aqua Ohio also owns Evans Lake just north of there. My buddy lives very close to Evans and occasionally there are bass tourneys there. I imagine they do the same at Pine.


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

Aqua does allow certain folks privileges on their lakes. I fished these lakes and you are required to have a written permit letter. The following is a copy of the rules.

Subject to the conditions set forth in this Permit,  the following privileges are granted:

1	The holder is eligible for a family membership valid for the holder, spouse and up to 4 guests. The Holder MUST accompany any guest or Holders children when the guest(s) or children are using the Lake or Lake property. Holder assumes all responsibility for each guest. Holder wanting to bring additional guests must make prior arrangements with the Company and receive approval from the Company at least one (1) day prior to the day that they wish to bring additional guests. 
2	Permit holders are permitted to use the following Aqua Ohio Lakes (Pine Lake, Evans Lake, Hamilton Lake, McKelvey Lake) thru xxx Date . If the holder will be launching a boat they MUST make prior arrangements with Aqua Ohios current lakes manager. This Permit in NOT TRANSFERRABLE and may only be used by the aforesaid mentioned Registered Eligible Holder in conjuncion with ALL stipulations herein. 
3	Boating privileges are part of the permit. The holder and guests must also comply with the conditions in this paragraph. All boats must be at least 12 feet in length, maximum 10 HP. No rafts, sailboats or kayaks are permitted. All private boat access is restricted to Holder. 

4. To prevent the introduction of zebra mussels and other invasive species, all boats must be launched from the Companys boat ramp. 
o The ramp will be opened only by Aqua staff by prior arrangement. 
o Prior to each entry on Aqua lakes, each boat will be inspected for zebra mussels and other invasive species only and cleaned per Aqua standards; or 
o Quarantined under Aqua supervision for 48 hours 
5. No swimming, wading or belly boats are permitted from any location on the Property whether from the shore or boat. Violation of this condition shall result in revocation of this use permit and complete suspension of fishing or boating privileges of Holder. 
6. No ice fishing permitted. 
7. All pass holders, acknowledge that water levels will fluctuate, especially during dry years. Aqua makes no guarantee that water levels will be sufficient for boating activities. 
8. Restricted areas 
a. No fishing or boating is permitted within the spillway / intake zone of Evans Dam, as marked by a string of buoys. 
b. No fishing or boating is permitted on company property downstream of the Evans spillway (to the North Lima Road bridge). 
c. Vehicles are not permitted on the crest of any of the lake dams. 
9. The Holder agrees to the following creel limits: 


Note - The above limitations are established on a per person basis and applies to the above mentioned Aqua Ohio Lakes. 
As the Holder of this Permit, I agree to be bound by these conditions: 
1	Holder agrees to keep this permit with them at all times while on the Companys Property, and will show upon request along with a valid drivers license or Company ID. 
2	The Holder must abide by Aqua Ohios watershed protection plan 
3	Entrance to Company Property is prohibited from adjoining private property or from any section or boundary of Company property that is posted against such entrance. 

Species Minimum Length Possession limit 
Northern pike 28 2 
Bass 15 2 
Bluegill None 10 
Sunfish None 10 
Crappie None 25 
Walleye 15 5 
White Perch, Catfish, Carp, Suckers None None 












4. CARRYING OR USE OF ILLEGAL DRUGS, ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES, OR WEAPONS OF ANY TYPE (firearms, bows, cross bows, sling shots, and knives whose purpose or necessity is not solely for fishing) ARE PROHIBITED ON THE PROPERTY. I will not commit any nuisance or violate any law, statute or ordinance while ON the Company property. 
5. SWIMMING and WADING OF ANY TYPE ARE PROHIBITED. 
6. Holder warrants that proper and approved lifesaving and personal floatation devices shall be worn by Holder, Holders family and Holders guest(s) whenever boating. 
7. This permit is valid only for the designated period and authorizes only the individual signing below to the privileges described herein. 
8. This permit may be revoked for violation of any Conditions in this Permit, for violation of other rules or regulations of the Company, or at any time and for any reason, either orally or written, without prior notice and will result in a forfeiture of any fees paid. 
9. The Holder agrees to follow the rules and regulations set forth in this permit and all local, state and federal regulations. Any use, whether permitted by this permit or in violation of this permit, of the Property or Lake, will be at Holders own risk, and Holder understands and recognizes the risks and dangers associated with boating, fishing, use of lakes and waterways, whether marked or unmarked, including hidden danger such as underwater stumps and rocks, unpredictable water depths, wildlife, currents, unpredictable weather, the acts of boaters and others using the lake, failure of watercraft and flotation equipment, and swimming ability. 
10. The Holder acknowledges that lake and Property are unprotected by Company, and that Company is providing no boating supervision, life guarding etc. or on site manager. Holder acknowledges use of property at his/her own risk, and responsibility for his/her safety and the safety of his/her guest, and releases all claims against AQUA OHIO, Inc., including claims for negligence, failure to warn or failure to care for the Property. The Holder agrees to release, indemnify, protect, defend, and save harmless the Company, and its corporate parents, subsidiaries, directors, officers, employees, contractors, subcontractors, and all of their employees and agents (indemnified parties) from and against any and all claims, demands, actions, liabilities, losses, damages, penalties, costs and expenses (including reasonable attorneys fees and costs of investigation) that may be asserted against or incurred by indemnified parties resulting from, arising out of or related to the Holders use of the Property or Holders guest as set forth above, including, without limitation, claims or liabilities arising out of or related to any damage or injury to any person, including loss of life. 
11. The Holder acknowledges and agrees that the Company is released from all liability and claims for damages of any kind, by reason of any injuries to any person or persons, or property of any kind whatsoever, and to whomsoever belonging, from, any cause or causes whatsoever while in, upon, or in any way connected to the Property.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey Murphy, as already said your boat would be serious over kill IF even allowed... Pine I believe is electronic only, Evans I think they allow gas motors on but I'm not sure of HD restrictions. 

They usually hold a few bass tournaments every year on these two lakes, there do seem to be a lot of politics involved though. That's just what I pick up from taking to the aqua guys. 

They are definitely both very private lakes, you either need to live on the lake or have been one of the few who are given passes annually. The lakes are patrolled and they WILL enforce trespassing violations if caught. 

I have fished both lakes as guest to those who have passes, there are definitely some giant crappie in pine, and both lakes hold great numbers and size of LMB. Find structure and you will be on fish.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

You'll be okay to use your boat. The United Way has a fund raising tourney at both Pine & Evans lake at the end of May. They put around 25 bass boats on Pine but they can only idle around. Aqua Ohio has put more restrictions on the lakes this year and raised the price to $750 per 8 hour event. Our bass club will not be going there this year-probably never again. If you can get on either one for a day you should catch a bunch of fish, but no real size anymore.


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

The limits stated on a permit are 12' minimum length and 10 hp for ALL their lakes. ALL those who live on these lakes and have pontoon boats at their docks have 10 hp motors on them. Aqua waives rules with the United Way Bass tourney. The tourney is held on Pine and Evans. The only other time I've seen this waived is when Jack Wollitz (Vindicator writer) had his boat with 100 hp on Pine right before the tournament. As for fish size.....Pine has monster crappie, some of the biggest white perch I've ever seen, plenty of 5 lb plus bass,and trophy sunfish. Evans has a tremendous population of big northerns. Hamilton has a mixed size population and McKelvey is loaded with stunted crappie.The limits were imposed a few years ago when permits were available for $500. A permit holder took his group to Pine and was taking hundreds of the trophy crappie on a daily basis. The caretaker at that time was Ed Onderko (now retired) and he suggested the limits to Aqua management and they were imposed. As for public access, it was restricted because of the garbage and abuse of the properties of those that were using it. Same old story.....all too many fisherman don't bother to pick up their garbage, just go to the Mosquito Causeway this spring and you'll see the perfect example of this.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, it is Pine Lake in Mahoning County. It's the Ohio Police and Fire Games so I would think they would allow the same boats as the Bass tourneys. I think I bought a small boat from a guy on that lake. 
Here's the info if anyone's int rested.
http://www.theohiopoliceandfiregames.org/


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

FireMurph said:


> Thanks guys, it is Pine Lake in Mahoning County. It's the Ohio Police and Fire Games so I would think they would allow the same boats as the Bass tourneys. I think I bought a small boat from a guy on that lake.
> Here's the info if anyone's int rested.
> http://www.theohiopoliceandfiregames.org/


I would think so too. When they have a tournament at Evans I see the standard "Ranger" style bass boats with the big motors. I'm sure there will be a speed limit though.

Man, there used to be some great fishing in both those lakes. When the crappie were on we'd fish the north end of Pine near the spillway and just whack mega slabs! Evans had everything. Walleye, crappie, terrific bass fishing, and oddly enough, a trophy pike fishery!


----------

